# Newbie Questions!!



## IndyNewbi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys & gals. A newbie here with a few questions.

Firstly a little background.

I'm 21 and always wanted to golf, but never have. A few years ago my grandpa bought me an old set of mixed and matched clubs from a garage sale and they just sat in my garage for a few years. Finally on Fathers day my gpa, uncle, dad and myself were set to play 9-holes. It rained. So we pushed it back a week.

Last Sunday it was clear and we went. I had never played before and had just 2 experiences at a driving range. Apparently its a very easy course, only a par 34 for 9-holes. It was pretty ugly, I shot a 67. But it was a pretty legit 67, as I never moved the ball, used a mulligan, and counted every stroke.

I had a blast and decided to go back today. With much improvement I shot a 56 on the same course. Still bad, just not as bad. 

So, what advice would you give a newbie??

After the first tee-off today I left the driver in the bag the rest of the day and decided to just go with the 3. Although I normally make good contact w/ the driver I have a pretty bad slice. So I decided better straight and not as far is much better than a fairway over.

Another problem I was having is I seem to be topping the ball bad sending and ugly 20ft wobbler when I use a non-driver off the tee. But without a tee it's pretty straight & in the air 90% of the time.

I'm also looking for advice on a fairly cheep set of clubs. Not looking to spend a ton right now as a newbie, but anything is better than the old dirty rusty set and 70's looking bag I'm using now.

Sorry for the long post, but thanks for the advice!!

(I figured I chopped off 11 strokes on my second time so all I need to do is keep that pace and I'll be a pro in 2 weeks!! :laugh: ...kidding BTW)


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a "C&P" from another thread on this forum. It might help. It's no secret that a strong short game will save a golfer strokes. 

"Personally I still think the best way to learn to golf is to learn it backwards. That is from the green to the tee box. Once the golfer learns to putt from anywhere on the green in 3 putts or less, then they move on to chipping from off the green in 3 strokes or less to hole out. Once they can do that, they move to longer chip/pitch shots in 3 strokes or less to hole out. From there they move to the 150 marker and finally to the tee box. By the time the golfer graduates to the tee box, they have already developed enough of an all around game to score well. I say that because their short game will save the day for any of those errant 18 tee, or approach shots they will encounter. 36 (max) errant shots to a green, plus 54 (18 X 3) short game shots equals out to a 90. 90 is a pretty good, decent score for the amateur. Add in a few 1 putts, or chip in shots, and that 90 becomes a mid 80s or better score. Also since the golfer has pretty good short game swing, the chances of them hitting 36 errant tee, or approach shots are an even lower number. Besides, if the golfer can't putt, or chip well, what good is their long tee shots that will only find the fairway <50% of the time."


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

That's great scoring for a new starter.

As Froggie says, a good short game will save a mountain of shots. But irrespective of what part of your game you work on you need to have the basics right or you'll just ingrain bad habits. The quickest way to do that is book a lesson with your local pro, and it'll save you a whole load of grief further down the road.

Rather than spend money on a basic set, especially if a few months down the road you fall out with golf or wish you'd bought a top set, I'd suggest buying a good 2nd hand set. Usually you can get a complete set, including the bag, for pennies by comparison and occasionally an exceptionally good set from someone who has spent loads and then decided they don't like golf.

Good luck.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Indy - Frogs & Hobbit have good advice for you... I really like the post Frogs put up and it is kinda how I started but not exactly. I spent a lot of time with the short game and worked the bigger clubs in towards the end for some pretty good results. I didnt really practice the putting till I got a new flat stick this year but I do put in a few days of nothing but putting and that has helped out when hitting the course. 2 or 3 3 putts instead of 5 or 6 3 putts makes quite the difference on the score card for sure!

I have kept my driver out of the bag for most of my rounds this year trading off a lil distance for the straight down the middle shot and my big irons have picked up the distance lost by using the 3W to get me close for a W or 9i into the green. For me, this works and as I play and practice more, I will try and work the driver back in and see where that takes me. 

I was also like you, had 1970 hand me downs and didnt want to spend a ton on new clubs. I did buy a decent started set and had a blast practicing last year but I did get a different set that I am playing this year. I am looking to sell the starter set to a friend if I can get him out one day this year. I think you have the bug, you should have a good feeling from those two rounds if you do or not and if you do, the advice on a good used set would be the better road to go down. That way you wont end up with multiple sets... unless you are like a few of us here who like to have multiple sets.

Hope we were able to help and keep us posted on what you decide. IF you do get a new or used set, share with us on the photo of your clubs thread. I always like to see what new goodies someone got.

Good luck to you and remember, a bad day on the golf course is still better than a good day at work!


----------

